# Rice Bran, Safflower and Hemp Milk



## Hazel (Sep 20, 2011)

Rice Bran, Safflower and Hemp Milk


----------



## Lynnz (Sep 28, 2011)

Oh Hazel just found this and love what you have done here, I am going to have to try this. I love the mold you used very fitting with such a lovely fragrance. I have a customer who has just ordered 40 soymelts in this fragrance, she says it gets around the whole house once lit!!!!


----------



## Hazel (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks Lyn! That's sweet of you to say.   

I just wish DB didn't discolor so much. This soap is already gone. My nephew was happy to take it off my hands. It's his favorite scent.   

I love this mold. It's a single cavity and I generally pour some soap in it when I'm making a batch. Then I have a nice dragon soap to give away. I bought the mold off of eBay and I know the person is still selling it. However, it's gone up a bit in price from when I first bought it. 

I forgot to mention I poured one of these from the salt bar batch I told you about earlier. Since this FO didn't discolor, I added a little cocoa powder into an oil and used a brush to go over the soap. It ended up looking like an ivory scrimshaw carving. It made it a little more interesting, IMO.


----------



## trishwosere (Sep 29, 2011)

Thank you hazel for posting this recipe, it's definitely on my to do list. Dragon's blood is my absolute FO but as you say it discolours so badly, I wish it didn't as I would be using it a lot more regularly.Love your mold-it's beautiful


----------



## Hazel (Sep 29, 2011)

Thank you for the compliment. That makes me feel good that you want to try it. You can either buy hemp milk or make your own. If you haven't tried making your own "milk", here's an article about making it which will give you the approximate proportions. Leave out all the extras and use only distilled water and hemp seeds. It might be helpful to add some vitamin E to it to help deter rancidity since hemp has a shorter shelf life.

http://kristensraw.com/blog/2011/01/19/ ... p-by-step/

I've been wondering about adding titanium dioxide into a batch. I'm sure the DB would still discolor but maybe it wouldn't get as dark.


----------



## trishwosere (Sep 30, 2011)

Hazel said:
			
		

> I've been wondering about adding titanium dioxide into a batch. I'm sure the DB would still discolor but maybe it wouldn't get as dark.



I've tried it Hazel and it turned out a 'murky-dirty' looking cream colour, I really disliked it, ~the only way I can use it is when I use it in darker coloured soaps...deep red etc.,


----------



## Hazel (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks for letting me know. I won't try it.


----------



## Mellifera (Jan 19, 2012)

I've made a soap with a really silky, creamy lather, and it had rice bran oil in it. I haven't had a chance to repeat the recipe, but I want to--the friends who have also tried it felt the same way.


----------



## Hazel (Jan 20, 2012)

Do you think it's the rice bran or something else which caused the silkiness? I'm out of RBO and safflower so I can't remake this recipe right now. I really thought it was the hemp milk which either caused or contributed to the silkiness. Someday I'll get around to buying the oils again but it's not going to be anytime soon.


----------



## jcandleattic (Jan 20, 2012)

I really like my RBO soaps, but I wouldn't necessarily call them "silky" although they do feel nice...


----------



## Hazel (Jan 20, 2012)

I had another batch in which I subbed RBO for olive. The lather wasn't silky feeling but I still really liked it. This is mainly why I thought it was the hemp milk.


----------



## Mellifera (Jan 20, 2012)

It had grapeseed oil in it, too, which I don't usually use, so I guess that could have been it. The lather is really nice!


----------



## Hazel (Jan 21, 2012)

I haven't used grapeseed. I always wanted to try it in a lotion but for some reason I never bought it. I guess there were too many other oils I wanted to try first. Too many choices, not enough money.


----------

